# Moving Calibre Library to new computer



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I want to move my calibre to another computer.  According to the faq on their site, I should do the following:

"You can find out what the library folder is by clicking the calibre icon in the toolbar" 

to find my calibre folder.  I'm clueless.  What exactly do I click on??  

Thank you for the help!


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Nevermind.  I figured it out another way


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

On my calibre 0.8.25 on the very top left where it says calibre next to that is the name of your folder. I renamed mine.

Calibre - ||Name of your folder ||


----------



## oceaneagle (Jan 13, 2012)

This is how I did it.
1st I copied the Calibre Library to a USB drive.
2nd got new PC to download calibre
3rd copied over Calibre Library to new PC.


----------

